# Flash stop working after upgrade.



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 29, 2011)

I use native opera and flash player 10. Was working right but yesterday I had a newer version of linux-flashplugins. After Installation, flash not working anymore. Nspluginwrapper install fine the plugin on /home/user/.mozilla/plugins. I also checked for permissions, I installed x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2 too, I set the path for plugin on Opera but insist that cannot see flashplugin. Something is wrong here  . On Konqueror flash work fine. (I gave to kde 3.5 a try. Not bad! When I will finish, I will post a screenshot.)


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2011)

After you update www/linux-f10-flashplugin10, re-run nspluginwrapper (as user, not root):
`% nspluginwrapper -a -r`
`% nspluginwrapper -a -i`


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 30, 2011)

I made it but still can not see flash


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 30, 2011)

Also now I have no flash even on Konqueror. The good thing is that Minitube work now!


----------



## hedgehog (Jan 31, 2011)

you don't actually need nspluginwrapper for native opera
http://img412.imageshack.us/i/plasmadesktopbw1652.png/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 31, 2011)

And then what is wrong  ?


----------



## hedgehog (Jan 31, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> And then what is wrong  ?




```
$ ls -l /usr/local/share/opera/plugins
total 1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  60 14 Dec  2009 libflashplayer.so@ -> /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

You should have the same symlink in the path above. If so, navigate to "tools - options - advanced - contents - configure plugins - change path" in opera menu, make sure that /usr/local/share/opera/plugins is present in list, then uncheck /home/user/.mozilla/plugins and save settings. Open youtube, for example, and check if flash works.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 31, 2011)

I hadn't even the folder plugins into opera folder. I created folder plugins and made *ln -s* of libflashplayer.so into it. I removed /home/user/.mozilla/plugins and have the /usr/local/share/opera/plugins path. But instist that no plugins found. I really forgot how to set flash player. Is a lot of time after my last format


----------



## hedgehog (Feb 1, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I hadn't even the folder plugins into opera folder. I created folder plugins and made *ln -s* of libflashplayer.so into it. I removed /home/user/.mozilla/plugins and have the /usr/local/share/opera/plugins path. But instist that no plugins found. I really forgot how to set flash player. Is a lot of time after my last format


Make sure that you have lastest versions of www/opera-linuxplugins and www/opera installed. The versions SHOULD match.

```
$ pkg_info -xI opera
opera-11.01
opera-linuxplugins-11.01

$ pkg_info -xI flash
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r102.65
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 1, 2011)

For some unknown reason www/opera-linuxplugins were not be installed! Like the upgrade didn't install them! But was something that didn't check because in my mind this port was already installed on my system! Well. Now works  Thanks @hedgehog


----------

